# Raw feeding affects tracking training?



## Alphak9 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, i am new to raw feeding and still researching about this. At the same time, i will need to start tracking with my GSD for IPO/Schh. Is raw feeding going to affect our tracking (which we normally use dogfood for training)? 

Thank you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed raw and have used natural balance rolls, string cheese, raw beef chunks, cooked chicken(flavored with garlic) as bait, I haven't really had any issues, other than my dog will pass up food on the track if there are ants on it. 
So I started going with no food on the track and use many articles/ reward with food from my hand after the indication.
That was working for a bit, but commitment to track didn't seem there, sooo.....
I recently went back to just cooked chicken on the track(not heavily loaded) because my dog has lost a bit of his enthusiasm to keep his nose deep. 
I never feed him before we track and I know he is hungry, but many times he won't search out food on the track...not a big enough enticement. 
His style to track is slow, methodical....almost to the point that I want to see more enthusiasm. 
I've wondered if his diet plays into it at all.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you are not feeding the dog on the track --

if you need to use food get some dehydrated liver or chicken hearts - you can make these yourself.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Alphak9 said:


> Is raw feeding going to affect our tracking (which we normally use dogfood for training)?


In what way were you thinking it might affect your training?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

No it will not affect tracking training by any means. You track using a very low value food, that way you can use higher value food when problems occur. If you start with high value food then you have no where higher to go other than force (when problems happen).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are feeding raw diet and place kibble(low value) on the track, many dogs won't touch it. 
Though, IMO, tracking is more about the dog recognizing the crushed vegetation/footstep and focusing on that instead of searching out food.
They should be looking for the article or whatever they are tracking to get to the end reward. 
Food is great for getting a dog started, but should be faded as the dog gains more experience.


----------



## Alphak9 (Mar 9, 2011)

The way it might affect tracking is because the way we start to train tracking by using kibble/dry dogfood. If we feed kibble, the dog will search out the food and track. But if we feed raw, my worry is that they will no longer interested in kibble along our tracking path because they are used to raw food. 
Appreciate all your inputs....


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Alphak9 said:


> The way it might affect tracking is because the way we start to train tracking by using kibble/dry dogfood. If we feed kibble, the dog will search out the food and track. But if we feed raw, my worry is that they will no longer interested in kibble along our tracking path because they are used to raw food.
> Appreciate all your inputs....


One way to find out is to try it. A dog with high food drive will not care. If food drive is not high then you can feed the dog's normal food on the track (all his food on the track, no food at home).


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> I feed raw and have used natural balance rolls, string cheese, raw beef chunks, cooked chicken(flavored with garlic) as bait, I haven't really had any issues, other than my dog will pass up food on the track if there are ants on it.
> So I started going with no food on the track and use many articles/ reward with food from my hand after the indication.
> That was working for a bit, but commitment to track didn't seem there, sooo.....
> I recently went back to just cooked chicken on the track(not heavily loaded) because my dog has lost a bit of his enthusiasm to keep his nose deep.
> ...


What you are describing is low food drive and/or a training issue.


----------



## Alphak9 (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree. Have to try to find out. Food drive is average.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Mine goes crazy for kibble if he hasn't seen it in a while... I guess it looks like some exotic treat?


----------



## Alphak9 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds good. I'll try it and keep you posted! Thanks.


----------

